# Need input for european countries!



## Stardustskyler (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello! 

Me and my partner want to move from UK to any European country, we aren't fussy for where! 

We have a few requirements, I was hoping you could help us with some knowledge of countries in Europe which meet them! 

There are quite a lot, but I want to be a thorough as possible! Thanks in advance!

Good health care 
Knows about mental health and has good support (I have depression and anxiety)
LGBTQIA+ friendly (including nonbinary and trans as I am nonbinary)
Good public transport 
Good job market/good pay 
Low living cost 
Not too touristy or busy (you can suggest an area in a tourist country that isn't busy!) 
Nature/nice walks are essential 
Friendly, welcoming to expats


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In really gross generalities, most western European (i.e. EU members) sort of fill your requirements. The serious LGBTQ issues seem to be mostly in the Eastern European countries (at least according to news reports I've seen). But some of your requirements are pretty vague.

Public transport covers a whole range of things and conditions - usually local public transport can only be relied upon in larger cities, while longer range train service can be excellent it that's what you're interested in. Good job markets and good pay tend to vary by industry and profession. And in several countries I'm familiar with, you are what your qualifications say you are - so if you're looking for "any job" you may have difficulty finding anything. 

I would also add that you really should consider countries where you speak something of the local language. You don't need to be fluent, but expats are much more warmly welcome if they can communicate at a basic level with neighbors, co-workers and local merchants and tradespeople. 

Do you have any ideas where you might be interested in settling? Europe is a big place and maybe you have some experience from your travels.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Stardustskyler said:


> Good job market/good pay
> Low living cost


Often, those two are not found in the same region.

How low is low cost of living and at what figure would you say 'good' pay starts?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Do either of you have EU nationality? If not, your choices will be limited by the job market and the willingness of employers to sponsor you for a work permit, presumably.


----------

